# Hawaii Reviews for May 2012



## billhall (May 10, 2012)

May Reviews for Hawaii


----------



## billhall (May 10, 2012)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 4/21/12*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North  
Reviewer:  Mike Mueller​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 10, 2012)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 1/29/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer: Jean-Laurent Picard​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 13, 2012)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 4/14/12*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas  
Reviewer:  Donald Barton​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 24, 2012)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 5/19/12*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 24, 2012)

*Hanalei Bay Resort, Kauai, 5/19/12*

*New Review *


Hanalei Bay Resort 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 26, 2012)

*Royal Kuhio, Oahu, 4/20/12*

*New Review *


Royal Kuhio 
Reviewer: Sandy Kalina​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 30, 2012)

*Makai Club Cottages, Kauai, 5/28/12*

*New Review *


Makai Club Cottages 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

